# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  выход из экадаши

## Александр Каирава

Харе Кришна! Патита Павана прабху. Примите поклоны.
Слышал от преданных разные версии про выход из экадаши:
-выходить из поста зернобобовой пищей, несмотря на вид поста (полный, сухой, на з/б)
-необязательно выходить зерновыми, если постился например на воде или на сухую (например можно выйти фруктами, овощами)

Бывает я не хочу принимать пищу в двадаши, и продолжаю пост до трайодаши. Можно ли так делать? или обязательно нужен выход в определенное время если продолжаешь пост?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Е.С.Джаяпатака Свами объяснял, что если в экадаши человек воздерживается от употребления в пищу зерновых, то он должен прервать пост в предписанный промежуток времени зерновыми. Если человек соблюдает полный сухой пост, то даже вода, выпитая в это время, прерывает пост.

Мы никогда не слышали, что время для прерывания поста указывается только для тех, кто соблюдает Нирджала экадаши, наоборот, оно справедливо для всех, кто следует этому обету в соответствии со следующими уровнями:

1) Первый уровень: не употреблять в пищу зерновые и бобовые продукты;

2) Второй уровень: можно пить только воду;

3) Третий уровень: нирджала – нельзя пить даже воду.

----------

